# Overhang on a bessecar E520



## 2loons (Jan 23, 2011)

does anybody know what the overhang is on the rear of a bessecar 
E520 is please


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I've just scaled it from a photo and it works out at 2.75M.

Thats from the centre of the wheel to the rear of the M/home.


----------



## 2loons (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks big bazza much appreciated


----------

